# Timers for an archery tournament



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Mark A. Jones said:


> Does anyone have any information on where I can get a digital countdown timer to use in archery tournaments? I have seen some with red, yellow, and green lights. If you could direct me in the right direction it would be greatly appreciated. Trying to get something together for NFAA sanctioned shoots.


Pragmatic Lee has one (find him here on AT) or reach out to GRIV at Archery Learning Center in Snellville GA, he uses a computer program that puts it on a big screen TV for his events.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

> [video]/Users/steveboylan/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2016/Jan 27, 2016/SV500001.JPG[/video]


Here is the link to the one I use in my indoor range in my house http://www.microframecorp.com/product/D6330.html


----------



## QuickKen (Mar 22, 2009)

http://texasarchery.org/Documents/Software/SAAM/MassFIATT.htm
This is what we put in our Archery Club, Mosquito Bowmen. Love it. So simple to use.
See pictures of it at our web page or facebook page.
http://www.mosquitobowmen.com


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

View attachment 1308630
Here is a pic of my timer in my indoor range.


----------



## LT. Speed (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice room !!!!


----------



## Trentsheath (Apr 12, 2012)

My outdoor club uses electronic timers which automatically beep, I am not sure of the brand but they do a good job.


----------



## abdapt (Apr 15, 2012)

There is actually a nice archery timer app for the I pad -


----------

